
Every HN front page post of last 3 years - sumitsrivastava
https://twitter.com/hn_frontpage
======
dang
There's also this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2019-02-01](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2019-02-01).

We might put it between "new" and "threads" in the top bar.

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Oh, damn! Please do. This feature saves lot of time and effort.

Any way to browse a continuous list of all articles that made to front page?

~~~
dang
Can you say what you mean by continuous list?

~~~
sumitsrivastava
A never ending feed, but anything works.

------
ronilan
Anyone know how I can search this feed, or any other user’s feed for that
matter?

I’m an iPhone user. What am I missing?

~~~
grzm
Are you looking for something more than the search capability found in the
footer (powered by Algolia)?

[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/)

~~~
ronilan
Looking to search all the tweets by a user of Twitter.

Edit: thank you sir for the link below.

~~~
grzm
Does this work for you? [https://twitter.com/search-
advanced](https://twitter.com/search-advanced)

